# 5.0 Mustang?



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

It's been quite some time since I posted on hobbytalk at all, let alone on the model boards. 

I'm wondering if anyone has heard anything about a company making a model of the new 5.0 Mustang? The reason I ask is, as some of you may know, I love building detailed model engines and would really love to add the new 5.0 to my Ford engine timeline. 

BTW, CJTORINO! I have no forgotten about the blown 421 I promised you. I've been crazy busy for quite some time, but things have slowed down a bit. I was afraid that your engine had been packed up with most of my model stuff for the summer (that was a brilliant plan :freak, but I found it last night, so I will begin getting it up to par in the next couple days!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Are you talking about the new 2010 Mustang with the 5.0? Sorry, it won't be making its debut in the new Revell kit. I believe it was almost all tooled before the release of the 5.0. 
However, with that said I know Revell has been getting lots of email about the 5.0, so maybe we'll see a delay and get that engine. For now though I have heard it's still the old tool engine from the other kits that will find its way in the kit.
Chris


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

superduty455 said:


> Are you talking about the new 2010 Mustang with the 5.0? Sorry, it won't be making its debut in the new Revell kit. I believe it was almost all tooled before the release of the 5.0.
> However, with that said I know Revell has been getting lots of email about the 5.0, so maybe we'll see a delay and get that engine. For now though I have heard it's still the old tool engine from the other kits that will find its way in the kit.
> Chris


The 5.0 in the 2011. The 2010 still had the 4.7. Perhaps I will email them as well :lol: thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Thats okay. I'm patient. And that '67 GTO is waiting......
I did find a model kit in my stash of a '66 GTO with a Tiger Suited Jim Wangers figure designed to go behind the wheel.
So I might just use that new kit.

I too am anxiously awaiting the new 400+ horsepower 5.0 V8 Mustang GT.
have a call in to a dealer, and waiting to see if I can order one up.
I have specific ordering plans for the one I want.
if Revell releases a modelkit, thats even better!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

harristotle said:


> The 5.0 in the 2011. The 2010 still had the 4.7. Perhaps I will email them as well :lol: thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


:freak:
Yeah, the 2011. I don't know my Mustangs too well. Revell is tooling the new Mustang, but with the 4.7. 
I've heard a lot of booing and hissing over this. Any chance you could post up a 4.7 versus the new 5.0? I'd like to see the differences. 
Personally I don't see what all the fuss is about over .3 liters. Does the outside of the engine change that much that it would need to be updated in the tool?
Oh, well. I'll buy one anyway. :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I will post some pics up hopefully in the next couple days, I can't log onto photobucket on base. 

The 4.6 (281 ci) is a 3v per cylinder, single overhead cam engine that makes 315 horsepower in the 2010. It has been around in one form or another since the early 90's. 

The 5.0 (this one is actually a 302 ci vs. the old pushrod 5.0 which was a little smaller) is a 4v per cylinder dual overhead cam engine that makes 412 horsepower. It was initially my understanding that this was a whole new family of engines, but I've read numerous places where people still refer to it as a modular engine... I'm still not positive which it is. Long story short, it's a different engine. The intake manifold is very different, not to mention the significantly larger heads. All this and it weighs just under what the old 4.6 does with better fuel economy and a 6 speed instead of 5 speed tranny. 

I'm glad you've been patient with me Mr. CJ lol. I've got it on my desk right now, starting to work on it. If you could PM me your email address I can let you know what all is going on with it right now. And ordering a 5.0??? You sir are a lucky man! I'm hoping to step up to an 07-09 GT500 some time after graduation, but we'll see...


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Sent Revell an email this morning...


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

harristotle said:


> Sent Revell an email this morning...


Atta boy!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

And... got an email back from them this morning. Said they are pushing it on to product planning. I really hope we get to see this!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

superduty455 said:


> :freak:
> Yeah, the 2011. I don't know my Mustangs too well. Revell is tooling the new Mustang, but with the 4.7.
> I've heard a lot of booing and hissing over this. Any chance you could post up a 4.7 versus the new 5.0? I'd like to see the differences.
> Personally I don't see what all the fuss is about over .3 liters. Does the outside of the engine change that much that it would need to be updated in the tool?
> ...


Finally got off base and was able to upload some pics to photobucket... 
4.6: 









5.0:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Oh yeah! Definitely a different engine. I can see why modeler's are wanting the 5.0 now. Thanks harristotle for the pics and info. 
Chris


----------



## Patterson (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 12" to the foot, 1993 5.0 Mustang. I think the new 5.0 engine under the hood of it would make for one sweet kitbash!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Okay this is great that Revell is doing the newer style S-197 bodied Mustang and may throw in the new motor. However where is my Pony Packaged Convertible Mustang kit?
Okay it need not be a Pony (I own an 06) but a GT Convertible with a different optional Pony Grill would be welcomed by me! I can always glue the hood shut!!!

Max Bryant


----------

